# Is she a GSD?



## Mielle (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm new here and rescued this doggy today. I think she looks like a German shepherd, but I don't know the breed. I've owned golden retrievers all my life so I could be wrong. Maybe she is a mix? What do you guys think? What about age?

Thanks a lot


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks like a coated GSD. Pretty girl!


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

She def looks like she has GSD, but not full blooded. Maybe a Goldie X GSD? She looks young. You can look at her teeth and get an idea. She is very pretty!! Thanks for saving her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wow, what a find!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's beautiful! I'd say put a GSD...around 2-4 yrs old. Thanks for rescuing her!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Color me jealous....wow! Gorgeous animal.

Sure, she could be a coated GSD...but if you told me she were a coated malinois or GSD with a quarter golden, I'd believe both. I guess the likelihood depends on where you acquired her.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Her shape is wrong for a mal - she's too hefty, not fine boned enough, and has too much angulation in the hind legs. A mal has a very different silhouette. http://bib.ge/dogs/open.php?id=22

She COULD be purebred, but that colouration is very unusual for a GSD. Not impossible - I have seen GSDs without saddles before, but usually they lack pigment in the face as well, or the markings on the face are quite faded.

I just noticed how her tail doesn't come to a point at the end the way a GSD's tail does, and it's more feathery than it should be so I'm leaning towards a golden/GSD cross. Love her colouration!


----------



## Mielle (Sep 18, 2017)

What do you mean that her tail doesn't come to a point?

I will take more pictures in the morning when it's daylight. Get some different shots and angles.



Thank you all


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This: http://69.89.31.239/~kyonkenn/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/ozzie-show.jpg

vs. this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachments/genetic-issues/13074d1322605003-my-gsds-tail-taildown.jpg

Both show the correct tail for the breed, though the GSD's tail often has more of a curve to the side. Breeders say it should be shaped like a saber, though when the dog is totally relaxed the way this one is, it can hang straight.

I couldn't find a good picture of the tail on a long coat GSD. That would be a bit different (longer hair) but the basic shape would be the same.

No, wait, found one here: https://www.google.ca/search?q=shil...=vMK_WcexNeiP0gKy5JvwAQ#imgrc=roRGs0MF289x_M:

The Shiloh has more German shepherd genes in it than it has anything else, so the tails are basically the same. Thank you, Linda Shaw for your wonderful drawings!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She does look like A coatie German shepherd just without a black saddle. We had a dog named teddy who looked so much like her except his ears flopped down like a golden retriever and he had more fringe on his belly and tail like a golden with darker brown eyes. He was said to be a golden retriever gsd mix they said collie but I'm not sure about the collie part. He did look just like your girl.


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

TBH, the more I look at her (yhe more I fall in love lol) the more I think she isn't GSD/Golden, at all. I thought Maybe Mal/Golden? But I do think GSD, but not X Golden.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think she looks like a Tervuren Shepherd. Very nice


----------



## Mielle (Sep 18, 2017)

I tried posting some pictures but I don't know why my post is not going through. Do I need a moderator to accept my post with pictures?


----------



## Mielle (Sep 18, 2017)

Trying again.. hopefully it works this time.

She seems to be quite young in the way she acts. Her teeth are very very white as well.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

She is a stunner! Oh my! :x


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

GSD/ Collie? Rough/smooth/thorndale/border? I think we can say she has part GSD in her. Very pretty. Looks maybe 2 years old to me.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

She looks like a Tervuren. Possible purebred. A stunner for sure!!!!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Evohog said:


> She looks like a Tervuren. Possible purebred. A stunner for sure!!!!


She looks a bit heavier than many tervurens doesn't she? As far as broader in the face, has a very GSD face to me. Of course there's probably a lot of variance in muzzle shape.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen lots of variance in Mals, not so much Tervs. Doesn't look Terv to me.... and for what it's worth her tail is the same as my long coated GSD.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Whatever she is, she is very pretty!!


----------



## Mielle (Sep 18, 2017)

Well, unfortunately (or fortunately for her family) I found their owner. They weren't responding to phone calls and finally got their address and stopped by their house. She has been reunited with her family. She is a very very sweet girl and it was a pleasure to have had her for a little bit. Her name was Eve. Such a precious girl!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, that's too bad (for you  )

Anymore insight on breed, from the owners?


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Awe, that's a bummer for you. Bet she's happy to be home, but it makes me wonder why she wasn't home in the first place? Did you happen to ask what her breed is? Would love to know. 

I agree, she doesn't look Terv at all to me. Her ears are too big, and she has a completely different shape.


----------



## Mielle (Sep 18, 2017)

They said she was a brown German Shepherd. They told me they didn't know how she even got out. She has no training and does not respond to commands and I don't believe they would even pet her because it was almost impossible for us to pet her without her "biting" (gently) and trying to kiss our hands. It was a struggle to find out if she was a girl or a boy because she wouldn't even lay down. But she was well fed and seemed like a happy girl, so I guess that's ok


----------

